# I thought I'll share some pic's.



## MikhailsDinos (Sep 17, 2007)

I must give thanks to Yen, Nick &amp; Rebecca, For these amazing mantis! Enjoy! If you want to know what species is what, Just ask.


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Sep 17, 2007)

I'll post pic's of the new species I just received, Later this week.


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 17, 2007)

Awesome pictures!!!!!


----------



## spawn (Sep 17, 2007)

NIce variety of pictures. I hate your sig Mikhail, by the way. I smacked my LCD screen about three times thinking I was nuts trying to kill that bug. I was thinking, "It's 40 f***ing degrees! How did a bug get in here?!"


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank you!  



> Awesome pictures!!!!!


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Sep 17, 2007)

:lol: Excellent! Well, Now that you mentioned it... It bugs me too! I think we need to get one of those LCD screen mantis in to eat the little bug?  



> NIce variety of pictures. I hate your sig Mikhail, by the way. I smacked my LCD screen about three times thinking I was nuts trying to kill that bug. I was thinking, "It's 40 f***ing degrees! How did a bug get in here?!"


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 17, 2007)

> :lol: Excellent! Well, Now that you mentioned it... It bugs me too! I think we need to get one of those LCD screen mantis in to eat the little bug?
> 
> 
> > NIce variety of pictures. I hate your sig Mikhail, by the way. I smacked my LCD screen about three times thinking I was nuts trying to kill that bug. I was thinking, "It's 40 f***ing degrees! How did a bug get in here?!"


:shock: :shock: See what a REAL mantis would do!!

what species is the first and how difficult are they?


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Sep 17, 2007)

:lol: The mantis would think it's a real bug, That if you use the smaller ones?

The first pic is of a Boxer mantis (Otomantis sp.). I only have one female at the moment &amp; she has laid an ootheca for me. I got her from Yen. She will eat everything, So I would say easy! Now I cannot say that about the breeding of this speices. You would have to ask Yen? I can tell you I enjoy this little mantis a lot!



> :shock: :shock: See what a REAL mantis would do!!what species is the first and how difficult are they?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 17, 2007)

MikhailsDinos , I just love the pictures and thank you for giving me credit for the Orchids, but could you cover their little butts in the next pic, :lol: it kinda takes away from their cuteness :lol:


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Sep 17, 2007)

lol Well I think their little butts are very cute......  I'll post some pic's later today.



> MikhailsDinos , I just love the pictures and thank you for giving me credit for the Orchids, but could you cover their little butts in the next pic, :lol: it kinda takes away from their cuteness :lol:


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow, nice collection you ahve there


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Sep 18, 2007)

Yen, Do you remember your babies? Now some of them are all grown up. My first adult male Phyllovates Chlorophaea.  Beautiful species!
















I did a trade with Mike, For Pseudovates Peruviana. They are L2 at the moment, Very cute species. Thanks again Mike!


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Sep 18, 2007)

Thank you!



> Wow, nice collection you ahve there


----------

